# Was tun mit 250qm Gartenteich (Sumpfloch)



## Teichforum.info (29. Dez. 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe einen ca 250qm Gartenteich zusammen mit einen Haus gekauft.
Er wurde vor ca. 20 Jahren angelegt und seit mehr als 10 Jahren nicht
mehr gepflegt. Nun ist er komplett mit __ Schilf, mehreren hohen __ Birken und sonstigen Wasserpflanzen zugewachsen. Es ist nur noch ein Sumpf übrig.
Er wird von Regen-Wasser gespeist und scheint im Moment undicht zu sein. Er wird nicht mehr voller als ca. 40cm, er koennte aber bis 2m voll werden. Wie gehe ich am besten vor um ihn wieder zu beleben? Was ist das beste Material für den Teich (Folie, Ton?)?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Dez. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Leo,

da haste ja ein tolles Schnäppchen gemacht, ein Haus inkl Teich   

Nun denn, es ist erstens eine Frage des Geldbeutels und zweitens, was du dir vorstellst, wie dein Teich auszusehen hat.

M.E. erreicht man die günstigste und beste Variante mit Folie. Warum ?

-Du hast den Vorteil, das du den Teich "nur" ausräumen musst, Folie rein, ein "bisschen" Randgestaltung und schon biste fertig. Somit bist du schneller und günstiger mit der Folienversion.

-Ton kann u.U. schneller wieder undicht werden als dir lieb ist (sauberes arbeiten sieht man erst am Schluss, wenn das Wasser drin ist    ), dann machst du die Arbeit eventuell doppelt und bezahlst auch doppelt   

- Ob du deine Fische sehen willst, oder einen "naturtrüben" Teich möchtest, letzteres wird dir bei einem Tonteich passieren.

Wie du siehst bin ich ein "Folien-Fan". Bisher habe ich nur einen Ton-Teich live gesehen, der sah fast so aus wie der "gelbe Fluss" in China, nicht unbedingt mein Fall, ein bisschen sehen sollte man schon.

Bedenken hätte ich nur bezüglich deiner __ Birken, egal für welche Version du dich entscheidest. Ihr Wurzelwerk ist nicht ohne und kann u.U. dazu geführt haben, das dein Teich undicht ist. Bei einer Neuanlage solltes du unebdingt darauf achten, diesen Bäumen aus dem Weg zu gehen, sprich ein bisschen mit dem Teich davon weggehen.

Warten wir mal noch auf andere Meinungen, dem ein oder anderen fällt sicher auch noch was ein   

Schönen Morgen noch ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Dez. 2003)

hallo leo,

ich schließe mich tommis meinung an - basis ist nach meiner meinung zuerst mal radikales ausräumen - dann bestandsaufnahme und erst dann können weitere schritte genauer besprochen werden ..........

grundsätzlich sollten aber überlegungen getätigt werden was soll aus dem teich werden - denn bei dieser fläche kommt ein nicht unerheblicher kostenfaktor auf dich zu.


gruß jürgen

**wenn es dir möglich ist stelle doch mal ein paar fotos rein - dann wird alles einwenig plastischer


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Jan. 2004)

Hier sind mal einige Fotos die ich diesen Sommer und eins vor kurzem gemacht habe. Der Zaun ist noch wegen 3 kleinen Kindern, die noch
im Haus wohnen aufgestellt. Er soll aber im Laufe des nächsten Jahres,
sobald der Teich wieder renoviert ist und die Familie ausgezogen ist 
abgebaut werden.
Danke für die Antworten, Karsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Jan. 2004)

Der Teich geht noch einige Meter weiter, leider werden die Fotos 
von dort nichts, da dort das Gebüsch noch dichter ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Jan. 2004)

...hier das vor kurzem...


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Jan. 2004)

...das was man links neben dem Teich sieht , die kleine Einbuchtug, ist ein
Fundament für einen achteckigen Pavillion. Auch dieser soll irgenwan mal
aufgestellt werden. Wenn ich doch blos Krösus wäre...
Karsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Jan. 2004)

hallo karsten,

so wie das aussieht ist das doch ein naturteich - und dementsprechend ohne folie ?????

falls dem so ist - nützt nach meiner auffassung nur ein bagger der mal wieder platz schafft.

..... ganz am rande erwähnt - so ein teich in der direkten umgebung des hauses wäre mein traum  :cry: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Jan. 2004)

*gemach , gemach*

Hallo
Namenvetter
(für die Anderen ch bin der andere karsten, der mit dem   .  )

Ich würde mir bei diesem Bauvorhaben erst mal ne Waathose kaufen
oder 2 oder 3 (für die Kumpels)
und das __ Schilf so weit wie möglich und immer wieder zurückdrängen.
Da es einen Teich gibt ,heißt ja das auch eine ,wie immer geartete,
Dichtung vorhanden ist. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen bei einer Planung bei der 
Bagger und Folie oder Tonabdichtung eine Rolle spielen
wäre der Neubau an einem trockenem Standort die Hälfte billiger 
als die Sanierung eines bestehenden Teiches dieser Größe.
Laß Dir doch kostenlose Lösungsvorschläge von Gartenbaufirmen machen.
Dann kannst Du immer noch entscheiden welche Arbeiten
Du selbst ausführst.

schönen Abend
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Jan. 2004)

Hallo,
danke erst mal für die Vorschläge. 
Mir ist es wichtig den Teich genau an der Stelle zu lassen,
wo er ist, denn so ist er in den Karten von der Gemeinde
eingetragen und ich habe keine Lust ihn umtragen zu lassen.
(Muss damals ein grösserer Aufstand gewesen sein ihn einzutragen)
Zweites ist es mir wichtig das er moeglichst das Wasser hält,
dabei aber immer noch natürlich aussieht. Leider füllt er sich im
Moment nicht weiter als 40 cm.
Ich habe heute mal etwas gebuddelt. Els erstes ist so eine schwarze
dunkle Erdschicht, dann kommen grosse Kisel, dann Schotter.
Um auch zu sehen was darunter ist hätte ich ein noch größeres 
Loch machen müssen, was ohn e guten Spaten schwirig ist.
Renovierung:
Was ist euer Vorschlag? Bagger bestellen und alles (incl. Bäumen) rausreissen und von vorne beginnen? Was ist mit den Büschen um den Teich? Reicht es die Pflanzen im Teich herauszureißen und den Boden 
neu verdichten? Muß ich dazu die dicken Kiesel rausnehmen?

Danke,
Karsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Jan. 2004)

hallo karsten,

leider muß ich mich an dieser stelle ausklinken da ich mich in diesem thema - abdichtung naturteich - zu wenig auskenne. :cry: 

aber rein gefühlsmäßig würde ich rundum alles lassen wie es ist - einen bagger beauftragen die schlammmassen und einen großen teil des schilfbewuchses rauszuholen - dafür gibt es auch spezielle greifer für bagger.

was den wasserstand betrifft denke ich daß der grundwasserspiegel sehr viel einfluß darauf hat.

professioneller rat sollte bei solch einer aktion aber schon eingeholt werden.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Karsten, 
Erst mal meinen Glückwunsch zum Erwerb des Grundstückes. 
Ich habe mir nun Deine Postings durchgelesen. 
Ich kenne zwei vergleichbare Fälle, wo durch Birkenwuchs die natürliche Lehmschicht das Teichbodens durchstoßen wurde. In beiden Fällen wurden die Bäume vom Fachmann entfernt und der Teich mit Lehm neu abgedichtet. Einer davon war dann ca. zwei Jahre dicht, den anderen hat's in diesem (langen und heißen) Sommer erwischt. Du glaubst nicht was die Leute für diese Abdichtung mit Lehm bezahlt haben. Es ist also auch eine Frage Deines Geldbeutels. 
Nun zu Deiner ersten Frage: 
Wie abdichten? 
Die Art der Abdichtung richtet sich wohl auf jeden Fall nach der späteren Nutzung des Teiches und da gibt es ja einige Möglichkeiten:  
Ein Biotop, 
ein Zierfischteich, 
ein Nutzfischteich, 
ein Schwimm-oder Badeteich,
 ein Löschteich, oder 
 eine öffentliche Badeanstalt u.s.w.?
Du solltest Dir mal überlegen, was aus dem Teich werden soll, 
erst dann würde ich mir Gedanken über die Abdichtung machen. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Jan. 2004)

hallo karsten,

habe hier gerade einen link gefunden der dir vielleicht die eine oder andere anregung zum thema Weiher gibt.



viel vergnügen beim lesen

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Jan. 2004)

Hallo,
danke für die guten Infos in der Datei.
Also, ich möchte gerne eine Mischung aus Biotop
und Zierfischteich aus diesem Sumpfloch machen.
Am liebsten würde ich gerne den alten Teich sanieren
ohne ihn mit  dem Bagger komplett neu zu machen.

Wie entferne ich am besten sie Wurzeln der Bäume?
Ist es überhaupt nötig die Wurzeln zu entfernen?
In der Datei habe ich etwas von Betonit als Dichtung gelesen.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung was so etwas kostet und wo
ich weitere Infos bekommen kann?

Mfg,
Karsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2004)

hallo karsten,

ich denke daß der örtliche fischerreiverband sicher diesbezügliche fachleute hat oder kennt.
alternativ - naturschutzbund - forstamt - wasserwirtschaftsamt.


gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2004)

*Sumpf*

Bevor ich wieder nen Text schreibe erst mal ein Test ob´s klappt- bin nämlich 3x rausgeschmissen worden.
HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2004)

*Sumpf*

Eh, es klappt wieder!
Nun zur Sache: Hallo Karsten,
ich habe auch einen Naturteich und kann dir mal mein Vorgehen schildern:
zuerst die alteingesessenen Bauern befragen, ob da mal ein Sumpf, Teich oder ähnliches war. Dann nach dem Untergrund (ob Lehm, Kies o.ä) fragen , ev. Loch machen und testen. Der Grundwasserstand ist wichtig- dann einen Bagger kommen lassen. Zuvor die Bauern der umliegenden Felder ansprechen, ob der Aushub auf deren Felder verteilt werden kann. Das macht das Ganze wesentlich kostengünstiger. Bei mir wurde bis auf 3,5m Tiefe ausgehoben (siehe mein Album) hat ca. 2-3 Stunden gedauert und ich glaub 150 € gekostet. Über den Grundwasserstand regelt sich der Wasserstand- manchmal wird der Teich auch überschwemmt- macht aber nichts.
Da bei dir ja Wasser vorhanden ist (im vorhandenen Bereich steht), dürfte der Boden auch nicht so durchlässig sein.
Wenn der Boden aber durchlässig ist, dann hilft nur Folie!
Viel Erfolg
Gruß
'HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Jan. 2004)

Hallo,
der Teich wurde damals als das Haus gebaut wurde angelegt,
damit man das Wasser von den Dächern nicht in die Kanalisation
leiten muss, sondern noch was sinnvolles damit machen kann.
Das ganze Haus ist sehr "öko" gebaut.
Vorher war an dieser Stelle nur Wiese.
Das mit dem verteilen der Erde wäre kein Problem.
Ich habe aber das mit dem Grundwasser noch nicht ganz verstanden.
Wie wird dann der Teich höher als der Grundwasserspiegel gefüllt? 
Muss ich dann die ganze Wiese absenken? Kann ich dann den Rest 
an Lehm auch noch verdichten um den Teich wasserundurchlässig zu machen?
Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2004)

*Grundwasser*

Moin, Moin
also mit dem Grundwasser ist bei mir folgendermaßen: werden die umliegenden Wiesen bei viel Niederschlag überschwemmt, dann steigt auch der Grundwasserspiegel und an den tieferliegenden Stellen (bei mir der Teich) drückt dann das Wasser von unten nach, überschwemmt auch die Wiesen und auch aus meinem selbstgegrabenen Brunnen(1x1x3m)kommt dann das Wasser heraus,
Ich hoffe, daß ich das verständlich erklärt habe.

Gruß
HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Feb. 2004)

Also ich würde folgendes machen..

Teich mit einer Schlammpumpe entleeren (hat meistens die örtliche Feuerwehr, kostet eine Kiste Bier) und im Anschluß auf eine Tiefe von 1-2m ausbaggern (Baggerstunde am Wochenende ca. 20-25Euro).

Das Ergebnis wäre ein Wasserstand von 1.40m, den Aushub (dürfte zu 90% fauliger Schlamm sein) auf`n Acker, sollte Lehm oder Schmiergel zum Vorschein kommen, damit im Teich eine Terasse (für Pflanzen) errichten (ev. in Nähe des Dachwassereinlaufs) oder in Nähe des Teiches (keine Transportkosten) anschütten, denn das Zeug nehmen die Bauern nicht.

Noch 30cm Humus darüber schichten und in 2 Jahren ist eine einwandfreie grüne Fläche daraus geworden.

Alles __ Schilf im Teich mit dem Bagger entfernen damit er nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder zuwuchert.

Die radikalste Maßnahme wäre wenn man so ca. 3 Wochen vor den Baggerarbeiten alle Pflanzen um den Teich mit RoundUp vernichten würde.
Damit würden auch alle Wurzeln von Brennesseln u. ä. Unkräuter absterben was dem normalem Wiesengras eine Chance gibt.

Eine gute Motorsense würde ich mir trotzdem zulegen um den Teichrand halbwegs sauber und vor allem zugänglich zu halten.

Alle 15 - 20 Jahre wäre so eine Aktion fällig, ansonsten versumpft der Teich wieder.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Feb. 2004)

Hallo, danke für die guten Antworten!
Ich habe am letzten Wochenende die Motorsäge ausgepackt und nun die
bis 45 cm dicken __ Birken umgehauen.
Der Teich ist durch den vielen Regen der letzten Zeit schon etwas voller geworden, aber leider auch die komplette Wiese in der Nähe ist super feucht. Man sinkt mit den Stiefeln ca 3 bis 5 cm ein. Auch dies möchte ich bis im nächsten Jahr egändert haben. Könnte die fechte Wiese auch
mit der Abdichtung des Teichs zusammenhängen? Könnte es sein,
das der Grundwasserspiegel so hoch ist?

Danke, Karsten


----------

